# NC spring meeting...Mar. 7,8



## drobbins

I guess I'm gonna try to make it Saturday
you gonna be there? (you better be)
shouldn't I be makin splits that day?
if those "hopefuls" get away from me again this year I'm gonna be pis.... not very happy

Dave


----------



## Tommy

Well I have pre-registered and ready to go. Hope to see you both there.


----------



## iddee

I expect to be there both days, if possible.


----------



## R.L.Bee

*hike in registration*

What do you folks think about the jump in the price off the meeting from $20.00 to $30.00 is this in line with the registration fees for other states.I know it cost a lot to put one of these on but it seams that was a large jump all at one time.


----------



## Tommy

I think they call it GREED.


----------



## Mike Gillmore

Our local meeting is $35.00 if you register in advance and $45.00 for walk-ins. I don't think that your $30.00 fee sounds out of line at all.

I'm sure they needed to make the adjustment to compensate for increases from the rising cost of fuel. We are going to see that happen more this year with all goods and services. I smell greed too, but not from the direction of the Meeting organizers.


----------



## beegee

Tommy said:


> I think they call it GREED.


On whose part? To what end? Have you priced the fees for meeting halls, presenters and airline tickets and motels and meals? You'd spend $30 to feed your family at McDonalds.


----------



## Tommy

beegee said:


> You'd spend $30 to feed your family at McDonalds.


If I spend $30 on eating out, I will buy some real food.


----------



## iddee

I am going to a trade show in Baltimore next week. The admission is 300.00, whether advance or at the door. There are no family or group admissions. That 300 is for each and every visitor.

Now who's greedy.


----------



## beegee

Tommy said:


> If I spend $30 on eating out, I will buy some real food.


Exactly. But you won't buy much real food for $30.00.

$30 for a 2-day meeting is nothing when it takes $80 to fill my truck's gas tank.
You can't buy college basketball tickets for $30, and you'll take home a lot more from a bee meeting.


----------



## Tommy

beegee,



When I commute, 1 meal at $15 is ok for me. You must eat more than I do.



For me $1 is two much.



I agree!


----------



## beegee

Well, anyway, the meeting was better than I expected, good information and over 380 in attendance. Kim Flottum from Bee Culture is a very interesting, knowledgeable and listenable speaker. Dr. Suazo gave some good stuff about SHB.

Summer Meeting is at Pinehurst, Sand Hills Community College.


----------



## Tommy

beegee said:


> Summer Meeting is at Pinehurst, Sand Hills Community College.


See ya there.


----------



## R.L.Bee

*Summer meeting in the Sandhills*

Looks like the price for a ticket to the big show was right in line big turn out and lots of good information . Didn,t mean to get you fellows blood pressure to run up, just wanted to find out what the other assosiations were charging I,ll bee more carefull with my words next time,But I say to you in advance welcome to Moore county in July!


----------



## beegee

I went to engraving school at Troy last summer. Stayed with Wes Smith at the Inn at Eagle Springs.I'll say one thing for the area...there sure aren't many restaurants. Maybe closer to Pinehurst there will be some.


----------



## R.L.Bee

*places to eat*

Yes Bee Gee there are lots of places to eat in the Abeerdeen, Pinehurst, Southern Pines area.Anything from a dollar burger at a fast food place to a $200.00 dollar meal at the carolina hotel and every thing in between.


----------

